# We painted the hives



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Those are adorable! I wish my kids were young still (sometimes. Well, maybe not, I wish I had little kids around that went home - I think they call them grandchildren. They're still a gleam somewhere!)


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Ann, Nice pictures on your web site.
How did they survive this winter. We had very low temps in CT for over six weeks after January. I think you had similar weather too. 

Gilman


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I just love those nicely painted hives! My sons are a bit old now, and I only wish I had them paint up a few of those when they were young. Maybe you want to put a clear coat of something, over them...to protect the paint job so they last even longer...


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

I got the clear coat and I'm doing that tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

bleta12 said:


> Hi Ann, Nice pictures on your web site.
> How did they survive this winter. We had very low temps in CT for over six weeks after January. I think you had similar weather too.
> 
> Gilman


They're dead  January killed them. Our packages are coming this weekend, so we'll start again!


----------

